
Russian hackers are apparently attempting to steal Covid-19 vaccine information - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/07/27/russian-cyberthreat-extends-to-coronavirus-vaccine-research/
======
iagovar
If that's for making a vaccine, I honestly don't bother that much.

